# Halloween movies to start the season...



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

always HOcus Pocus.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Every year, the two absolute MUST movies are Hocus Pocus and Trick R' Treat. LOVE those two movies and always get me in the mood for Halloween! During the season I also play Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown, Nightmare Before Christmas, and unashamedly- Scooby Doo and the Ghoul School. Then, I love most of the horror movies, so I will usually watch Cabin in the Woods, Saw, The Scream movies, The Witches,


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I watched Sinister last night. Mostly because I wanted a refresh on it before the sequel came out. I highly recommend it. Other than a few ridiculous face close up jump scares... Its a great movie.

I like to start off with the less Halloweenish ones at first and then work my way up to Nightmare Before Christmas, Sleepy Hollow, Trick R Treat and Halloween (Carpenter).

Right now I'm watching Interview With A Vampire.


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

all the halloween movies especially 1978 halloween my fav.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hocus Pocus!!!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

One of the first movies I have to watch first is something wicked this way comes


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Most of my DVDs are still packed away but here's what Ive been watching lately:

Alien 
Aliens
The Blair Witch Project
The X-Files Fight The Future
An American Werewolf in London
Twice Told Tales 
The Evil Dead


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

+1 on "Bubba-Ho Tep ", a truly unique oddity. Oh, the other movies are all great too.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Hocus Pocus and the original Halloween


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Just watched the 1st Nightmare on Elm Street last night on Netflix. <3


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Another movie I have to kick off the season with is Halloween Tree


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am probably in the super-minority here because while I *love* Halloween, I'm a big chicken! LOL!

I practically sat in my sister's lap during The Blair Witch Project, I can't bring myself to go with DH to haunted hayrides or other creepy walkthrough things, and I just can't really watch scary movies without being somewhat traumatized for a while. I foolishly went with a group of friends, years ago, to see The Devil's Rejects and I *still* wish I never had some of those images in my head! Ugh...

Anyway, because of that, my movie list is probably much tamer than most, although I can watch a little bit of the old-school horror movies that don't have lots of torture scenes or really gory stuff. I have seen Halloween & Nightmare on Elm Street, for example. 

Here's what I like to watch prior to & during Halloween ~

The documentary "The American Scream", 
the most awesome Halloween movie "The Worst Witch" with Tim Curry as this unbelievable wizard, 
Halloween episodes of the tv show "Roseanne", 
the movie "Summer School" because two guys are obsessed with horror movies and try to make one (so funny!), 
Halloween episodes of the tv show "Modern Family", 
episodes of Buffy the Vampire Slayer like "Hush" (oh those creepy Gentlemen!) or "Halloween" when they turn into their costumes, 
the movie "13 Ghosts" because even though it IS scary (IMHO) it's also really creative & imaginative and breaks out of the "one bad guy coming to kill everyone" routine, 
the movie "The Frightener's" with Micheal J. Fox, 
the movie "The Witches" with Angelica Houston, 
all of the Addams Family movies (Gomez! Morticia! Wednesday! Pugsley! Cousin It! Pubert! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!), 
"The Witches of Eastwick"
episodes of "The Walking Dead" even though I'm a season behind everyone else, 
I *love* "Something Wicked This Way Comes" - so, so, so awesome & creepy!
"Beetlejuice" - well, duh! 
Harry Potter movies can't help but inspire!
"Practical Magic"
Also "Never-Ending Story" & "Labyrinth" & "Legend" really put me into a creative & Halloween-inspired mindset! (man, that Darkness! Yikes! One day I want a Halloween prop of him!!!)
tv series "The Witches of Eastend" on Netflix
"Ghostbusters" - another "well, duh!"
"The Craft" movie
"Teen Witch" movie - LOL!

Man, I better get started now if I'm gonna fit all this stuff in! Ha ha! Seriously, DH and I will try to watch stuff together and stuff on our own, when we can fit it in, but I would say these are some go-to options for me.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

We watched Beetlejuice yesterday, my wife told me there was going to be a sequel. I hope it's good! I'm thinking of getting some "other holiday inspired" horror movies to marathon. The one's I'm interested in but haven't seen are: Thankskilling-evil turkey possesed by a killers soul or something like that, Jack Frost-killer snowman. I've seen the first Leprechaun and will add it to the line up. I need to find a campy Easter themed scary movie, something like "wisecracking serial killer's soul takes over animatronic easter bunny kills victim in eastery ways". On a side note I noticed that Zombeavers is on Netflix--yes kids zombie beavers! I may have to check it out.


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

I always like to start with some classic universal monster movies. Nothing gets me in the Halloween spirit faster than Karloff and Lugosi.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I usually kick the season off with "dawn of the dead" remake, "Halloween" remake, work in original poltergeist, evil dead (both) the shining, great pumpkin, trick r treat, and end it with original Halloween and dawn. And whatever else I can fit in.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my favorite pastimes! I'm already jotting down movies from your lists that I either haven't seen yet or had forgotten about. Jenn&MattFromPA - tame or not, I liked almost everything on your list. I know everybody has their own unique likes and dislikes for movies, but I tend to like scary, creepy and suspenseful, with ghost stories and haunted house movies as my favorites. The old school Legend of Hell House is a classic. (Wouldn't you just love to tour a real house like that? ) I'm not much for hacker/slasher just for the sake of gallons of blood and gore. No offense to those that like them, though. Keep these suggestions coming guys! I already kicked off the season with Hocus Pocus this year. Think I'm going to try to do a spooky movie every weekend leading up to Halloween and save one I haven't seen yet for the big night. Any suggestions for something awesome to fill the big 10/31?


----------



## BookBabe (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello All  I'm new here and this is my first posting! When I came across this thread I knew I had to join in... 
I love all horror movies but a few to get me in the Halloween mood are,
Creepshow
Halloween (original, and rob zombie re-make)
Hocus Pocus
Trick r' Treat
Monster Squad
Any of the universal monsters movies
Shaun of the Dead
Any George Romero film
From Dusk till Dawn
The Lost Boys
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Interview with the Vampire
I spit on your Grave
... And that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> One of my favorite pastimes! I'm already jotting down movies from your lists that I either haven't seen yet or had forgotten about. Jenn&MattFromPA - tame or not, I liked almost everything on your list. I know everybody has their own unique likes and dislikes for movies, but I tend to like scary, creepy and suspenseful, with ghost stories and haunted house movies as my favorites. The old school Legend of Hell House is a classic. (Wouldn't you just love to tour a real house like that? ) I'm not much for hacker/slasher just for the sake of gallons of blood and gore. No offense to those that like them, though. Keep these suggestions coming guys! I already kicked off the season with Hocus Pocus this year. Think I'm going to try to do a spooky movie every weekend leading up to Halloween and save one I haven't seen yet for the big night. Any suggestions for something awesome to fill the big 10/31?


Suggestions
Old Creepy Classic: 
House of Wax with Vincent Price


Haunted Houseish without too much Gore-
Session 9 (okay, its not a house, its an asylum)
The Others
The Shining (Okay, not a house, its a hotel)

Creepy ghost/possession movie - 
The Conjuring 

Creepy Suspenseful Movie -
Sinister (This is such a great movie... it really doesn't have much gore but it has quite a bit of implied gore and definitely some horrific things happen in it... doesn't sound exactly like what your favorites are but I still think its great)

I tried to list some ones that weren't repeated a bunch on here and I'm sure you've seen some or all... but there ya go!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Lately I have been enjoying "Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters"...

The first time I saw it I was not too impressed, the 2nd viewing I warmed up to it. It really doesn't take itself seriously at all, it is a sort of "cheeseburger" action movie with monsters and stuff. Vulgar, crude, silly, clever at moments. Good as light popcorn entertainment.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

BookBabe said:


> Hello All  I'm new here and this is my first posting! When I came across this thread I knew I had to join in...
> I love all horror movies but a few to get me in the Halloween mood are,
> Creepshow
> Halloween (original, and rob zombie re-make)
> ...



Nice list!

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I really enjoy watching the Travel Channel specials during the Halloween season. They really get me in the mood. I'll watch past year specials online to hold me over until October when the new specials are aired. 
I really enjoy watching the Roseanne Halloween specials. No one does Halloween episodes like Roseanne...especially the earlier seasons. 
Tick Or Treat is another great movie that always gets me in the mood...did you know they are making a sequel!!!
Halloween 20 Years of Terror documentary...Yes the Halloween movies are great but this documentary is a must have watch ever year. It's a great insight on every movie prior to the Rob Zombie films and has a look at the memorabilia that has been released over the years. Definitely gets me in the mood for Halloween. I know this documentary is out of print but I'm sure you can always find it on eBay cheap.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I have posted this before , but the wife and I watch horror everyday. To start the season we do Halloween 78, Halloween 2 and Season of the with, than Friday the 13th, nightmare on elm street 1 and 3, pumpkinhead, the fog , phantasm and every zombie flick you can imagine.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Hocus Pocus was on a few times this week on the family channel and I watched it twice (even though I own the dvd). Usually I watch it over Labor Day weekend to kick things off, this year I think I'll switch to Trick R Treat for Labor Day. Last year I got a dvd on Amazon that was all of the Roseanne Halloween episodes, a great watch!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, BookBabe, and welcome! I enjoyed your list - can't believe I forgot The Lost Boys, Shaun of the Dead & Rocky Horror! 

If you like Simon Pegg from Shaun of the Dead, check out his movie Hot Fuzz - it's a comedic kind of zombie movie!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

A few of my go-to favs for the season every year. Trying to only list things that haven't been mentioned yet, but a lot of you watch the same movies I do! 

Stir of Echoes
The Mothman Prophecies - some of the creepiest music I've ever heard too!
Constantine
The Gift
Bram Stoker's Dracula 
Flatliners
Final Destination (the first one)
The Raven - w/Vincent Price. This is old school but fun
What Lies Beneath
Signs
The Ninth Gate
The Thing - w/Kurt Russell

Somebody already beat me to it with The Conjuring, but that movie scared me to death! That one was saved for Halloween night so it was an awesome, scary treat.  And this one isn't exactly Halloween but it's great for when you want to carry over your Halloween season into winter and you've got a long afternoon on a snow day - Storm of the Century. 

And have any of you seen the trailer for Vin Diesel's new movie coming out in October? It's called The Last Witch Hunter and it looks amazing. Can't wait for that!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky4sXEz520Y


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

I feel like the first movie I ALWAYS watch to kick off the season has been Hocus Pocus. Has been for years. But I do watch my horror movies year round.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

My wife and i are looking for 3 year old appropriate Halloween cartoons and movies for our daughter. We have Hocus Pocus, and a Winnie the Pooh one. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

McBernes said:


> My wife and i are looking for 3 year old appropriate Halloween cartoons and movies for our daughter. We have Hocus Pocus, and a Winnie the Pooh one. Any other suggestions?


Halloween Tree, mad monster party, the Halloween that almost wasn't, crown of bog, fat Albert Halloween special, the pumpkin that couldn't smile, Pacman Halloween, the great bear scare, mad mad mad monsters. Those are a few of my 3 year old daughter loves


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

William Castle's "13 GHOSTS" from 1960...

My favorite Halloween type film, and I'll watch it any old time of the year, too!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Today was not even close to being a good day, but it ended well. I stopped to get gas on the way home from work, car wouldn't start. No money for a tow, struggling to find someone to give me a ride home and coming up way short. My wife's car has a horrible transmission leak, and the car seat for our daughter is in my car anyway. I'm amazed at how many people who don't understand what a car with blinking hazard lights means coupled with a arm waving them around. I nearly ran all the charge out of the battery when FINALLY it cranks and I made it home. I get home and find that my wife has made pumpkin cupcakes with cinnamon cream cheese frosting and is watching Sleepaway Camp. So I end a very bad day in a string of bad days eating awesome cupcakes and watching a scary movie with my wife. Not too shabby....


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

McBernes said:


> Today was not even close to being a good day, but it ended well. I stopped to get gas on the way home from work, car wouldn't start. No money for a tow, struggling to find someone to give me a ride home and coming up way short. My wife's car has a horrible transmission leak, and the car seat for our daughter is in my car anyway. I'm amazed at how many people who don't understand what a car with blinking hazard lights means coupled with a arm waving them around. I nearly ran all the charge out of the battery when FINALLY it cranks and I made it home. I get home and find that my wife has made pumpkin cupcakes with cinnamon cream cheese frosting and is watching Sleepaway Camp. So I end a very bad day in a string of bad days eating awesome cupcakes and watching a scary movie with my wife. Not too shabby....


So glad your day ended well!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I am probably in the super-minority here because while I *love* Halloween, I'm a big chicken! LOL!


Well we're basically watching Scooby Doo from behind the couch so don't feel bad. 

Watched "Watcher in the Woods" tonight for the first time (my wife had seen it before). Back in the day, Disney knew how to freak kids out *dodges thrown cat* Alternate endings were just bizarre though.

Gonna have to track down "Something Wicked This Way Comes".

I'm tempted to do a Doctor Who night with "Blink", "Hide" from series 7, "Mummy on the Orient Express" and "Listen" from series 8. Wonder what else would be good?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't need movies to get me in the Halloween mood. For the most part, I don't even like horror movies and it I do watch them, it has more to do with getting prop ideas. I'lll be watching too much football over the next two months to worry about Halloween movies. If only Halloween was in March when there's nothing on TV except basketball and hockey


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Hocus Pocus
13 Ghosts (1960)
House on Haunted Hill (1958)
Halloween (1978)
Night of the Living Dead
The Murder Mansion


Lately, I have also been enjoying:

Hillbillys in a Haunted House


And for those in a really odd mindset, I just adore this silly film:

The Naked Witch (1961) ...for me at least, this is entertainingly bizarre.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Well we're basically watching Scooby Doo from behind the couch so don't feel bad.
> 
> Watched "Watcher in the Woods" tonight for the first time (my wife had seen it before). Back in the day, Disney knew how to freak kids out *dodges thrown cat* Alternate endings were just bizarre though.
> 
> ...



You know I have had more nightmares about those damn angels than I have anything else except the girl from The Ring. I love Doctor Who! 
The ones with The Silence in it were pretty creepy too (which maybe you already have listed, I don't know most of the ep names)


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Cant believe no one has mentioned The Labyrinth (if they did I missed it), Also Harry Potter and The Extended editions of Lord Of The Rings (not the original editions) have everything element you need for Halloween. You could chuck Twilight in too if you where feeling really mainstream.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

lawrie said:


> Cant believe no one has mentioned The Labyrinth (if they did I missed it), Also Harry Potter and The Extended editions of Lord Of The Rings (not the original editions) have everything element you need for Halloween. You could chuck Twilight in too if you where feeling really mainstream.


I'm guessing the extended editions of LOTR has spookier stuff in it?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

It has a bit more gruesome stuff, bit more blood and gore and a more expansive story. Worth watching them, from memory an extra 30 minutes ish per film.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Stochey said:


> You know I have had more nightmares about those damn angels than I have anything else except the girl from The Ring. I love Doctor Who!
> The ones with The Silence in it were pretty creepy too (which maybe you already have listed, I don't know most of the ep names)


Yup on the Angels. Also agreed on the Silence - freaky as heck, although...it seems like their story was kind of spread over seasons so I don't know what I'd pick.

I did really love the "Hide" episode from season 7. Seemed like a proper Haunted House story set in the 1970s (although it didn't end that way). Featured Doughy Scott and Jessica Raine as kind of paranormal investigators. Loved the characters - would have watched a series with them. 

Doctor Who has a habit of coming up with amazing monsters and then beating them into submission through misuse/overuse. I think the Angels still got it but they're right on the edge. 

Back to the thread. 

I always harp on this but I think Witch's Night Out cartoon is way underrated, and it's a must watch every year for me.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Been watching American Haunts series and America's Scariest Halloween Attractions series. Nothing kicks me into Halloween mode like those!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yesterday not only did I wake up from a very very cool night but Freddie Krueger was on the tube and they played spook flicks all day! It was Grand!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I watch scary movies year-round. When we start getting into September, I watch movies that take place primarily during the Fall (Sleepy Hollow, Addams Family). October is the time for movies set close to Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas, Hocus Pocus), as well as any TV specials (Halloween Wars, Are You Afraid of the Dark). Halloween day is specifically for Halloween and Trick 'r Treat.


----------



## halloweenbean (Jul 17, 2013)

I always start the season off with Jennifer's Body. I like to have it playing while I am decorating.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I kick off the season watching Nightmare Before Christmas, while I also browse through H-ween décor magazines. Then, on October 1st, I have to have Sleepy Hollow on, to start setting up my indoor decorations. As that day goes on, I'll also watch Night of The Living Dead, Donnie Darko and any Vincent Price movies. For Halloween day, it's got to be Halloween, the original and one and only!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

McBernes said:


> My wife and i are looking for 3 year old appropriate Halloween cartoons and movies for our daughter. We have Hocus Pocus, and a Winnie the Pooh one. Any other suggestions?


My kids absolutely loved this Disney Sing-Along Happy Haunting video.

http://www.amazon.com/Disneys-Sing-Along-Songs-Happy-Haunting/dp/B000FQISGM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440886295&sr=8-1&keywords=disney+sing+along+songs+halloween


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I was looking for episodes of shows about the making of Halloween candies, and came across "Marc Summer's Magical Mystery Special." So cheesy and fun! I'd never seen it, but my husband said he had vague memories of watching it as a child.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, and we've also been listening to old episodes of 'The Halloween Haunt.' It's a fun podcast. Very spoopy, as the kids say today.


----------



## Chiroptera (Aug 30, 2015)

McBernes said:


> My wife and i are looking for 3 year old appropriate Halloween cartoons and movies for our daughter. We have Hocus Pocus, and a Winnie the Pooh one. Any other suggestions?


There's a super cute Canadian TV series called Ruby Gloom that's all spooky and Halloweeny! It can be tough to find, but I watched it all on the UK Netflix via a proxy brower app (Hola!). It's good for small kids and is full of great girl characters!!


----------



## Chiroptera (Aug 30, 2015)

Love all these lists, but asides from the Nightmare Before Christmas and Scooby Doo I don't see much animation! So for you Halloweenies, parents with kids, or cartoon lovers, here's a few good Halloween and spooky animated gems!

Movies:
ParaNorman
Hotel Transylvania
Corpse Bride
Monster High series
Coraline
Frankenweenie
The Book of Life (debatable, but hey, they advertised its release around Halloween!)
Scary Godmother

TV:
Over the Garden Wall
Beetlejuice
The Addams Family
Ruby Gloom
Gravity Falls

I still need to watch the Addams Family myself, but I love the rest of these. I really want to push Over the Garden Wall, it's a miniseries that was released around Halloween last year and it's absolutely fantastic and set on Halloween!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Chiroptera said:


> TV:
> Over the Garden Wall
> Beetlejuice
> The Addams Family
> ...


Oh man. Over the Garden Wall is one of those shows that's marketed towards kids but is really for adults. It's style is very reminiscent of old fairy tales (which is what the creators meant it to be like). It gives off an overall super creepy vibe. But I am absolutely in love with that series!!!


----------



## Davidthedfactor (Jun 25, 2015)

I tend to prefer Halloween movies that set a tone rather than "scary" movies, and I'm not into gore or slasher movies (most of the time  ). My list is very much on the tame side and includes lots of TV specials...but this is my go-to Halloween list!

Hocus Pocus (my favorite)
The Halloween Tree
Trick 'r Treat
Ernest Scared Stupid (lol)
It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Sleepy Hollow (or any Headless Horseman variants or adaptations)
Roseanne Halloween episodes 
Home Improvement Halloween episodes (underrated!)
Simpsons Treehouse of Horror series
Travel Channel Halloween specials
History of Halloween documentaries 


I can't think of anything else at the moment - but really I just love those movies/tv shows that have that perfect Halloween/Fall imagery.


----------



## vsgal (Oct 18, 2012)

Just watched The Exorcist. The one movie that always starts my season is the original Nightmare on Elm Street. Just watched it yesterday. It was a bit sadder this time around.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Just watched Evil Dead and a couple of the Halloween movies. Will watch Hocus Pocus, Friday the 13th, Adams Family and possibly the Scream series (it's been years).


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I just watched Rob Zombie's _Halloween II_. I almost wish I hadn't. Zombie should be slapped for the what he did to John Carpenter's original horror classic. But his sequel is even worse. It's an ugly film; a study in mindless brutality with very little entertainment value. Malcom McDowell is a poor replacement for Donald Pleasence as Doctor Sam Loomis, since he plays Loomis as a self-absorbed prima donna jerk rather than the character we all remember from five of the earlier Halloween films. And Michael himself is played as a large, angry, psychotic killer rather than the supernatural monster Carpenter created. The only redeeming factor at all was the appearance of Danielle Harris as Laurie Strode's friend Annie. Danielle is the actress who played Laurie Strode's daughter (and therefore Michael Meyer's niece) Jamie in _Halloween 4_ and _5_. During a panel discussion included in the _Halloween 4_ DVD special features, she lamented the fact that her character was replaced in _Halloween H20_ by a son played by Josh Harnett. "It made him a star," she said, "while I'm currently not working." She added that she'd love to be in another _Halloween_ film. It's a shame that Zombie's POS sequel is the one she got cast in. I read someplace that they're planning another _Halloween_ film - most likely a reboot. So hopefully these terrible travesties of Rob Zombie will be buried and forgotten.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Every year I tell my wife that I want to try to watch one scary movie a day during the month of October, but I never manage. I'm going to give it a shot again this year. Some of my faves though are Halloween (Carpenter's original, duh), The Thing (Carpenter again), The Fog (also Carpenter...), Nightmare on Elm Street, House, Lost Boys, Monster Squad, The Shining (Kubrick's), Ghostbusters, Poltergeist, Friday the 13th, Charlie Brown & The Great Pumpkin, etc. I try to watch a good mix of horror & whimsical.

I also enjoy Halloween III, even though it doesn't have the greatest reputation - there's just something about the mood of the movie that I really like.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I finally got hubby to watch Stor of echoes with Kevin bacon. what will you watch?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This year I will watch a Wes Craven movie marathon to start the season. I'm sad we lost a horror legend.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's something that was a surprise. I was going through the other _Halloween_ films - the Moustapha Akkad flicks, not the Rob Zombie crud - and guess what I found? Paul Rudd, star of one of this summer's biggest blockbuster hits, _Ant-Man_, starred as a teenage Tommy Dole in _Halloween 6, The Curse of Michael Meyers_. Nice to see a Halloween star rise to fame and fortune in Hollywood! Curse of Michael Meyers is the third film in the third Halloween story line, and it's the last film Donald Pleasence starred in. He died during the filming. I always liked this one.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I watched most of Child's Play last night, I'll finish it tonight and maybe do the 2nd one.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just popped back into this thread to say we followed Chiroptera's recommendation and watched "Over the Garden Wall". 

Yeah, go watch THAT!!!!  

Especially if you're a fan of strange, quirky animation. Really lovely stuff. (Out on DVD this week I think but you might be able to watch it on the Cartoon Network site.)


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I've sort of started the season by watching these:

Ruby Gloom
Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Nosferatu
and
Mad Max Fury Road.

Now, Mad Max is certainly not a "Halloween film" but it has the wild and crazy thing going for it. Start the mood off with a slightly different flavor...

"13 Ghosts" (1960) will be up next, mebbe...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloween 1978, hands-down.
Any old Hammer films.
The Haunted History of Halloween (which isn't a movie and isn't entirely accurate, but always gets me in the mood).
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

In addition to many named above, Sleepy Hollow (the movie), Ghostbusters, Van Helsing is always fun too.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Trick 'r Treat; Zombieland


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

tomanderson said:


> Now, Mad Max is certainly not a "Halloween film" but it has the wild and crazy thing going for it. Start the mood off with a slightly different flavor...


Kinda stunned no one here is talking about Mad Max. Amazing movie. Watched it 3 times since we got the bluray and considering checking out the IMAX rerelease. The extras on the disc definitely get me thinking about worldbuilding and focussing on the details.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a list of certain movies that I always have to watch during the Halloween season its a mixture of old horror, cheesy gore, and some family friendly ones.. a good deal of them were previously listed but here is what I can remember from my list...

The Addams Family 
The Addams Family Values
Army of Darkness
Beetlejuice 
Bride of Frankenstein
Bride of Re-Animator
The Cabinet of Dr Caligari
Casper
Creature from the Black Lagoon
Creepshow 1 & 2
Dawn of the Dead
Day of the Dead
Dead Alive (or Braindead)
Dracula (original universal film and 1992 Bram Stokers Dracula)
Elvira Mistress of the Dark
Evil Dead 
Evil Dead II
Fido
Frankenstein
Friday the 13th
Fright Night
The Frighteners 
Ginger Snaps
Halloween (both)
Halloween II
Halloweentown
Halloweentown II, Kalabar's Revenge
Hellraiser
Hellbound: Hellraiser II
Hocus Pocus
Hotel Transylvania
House of 1000 Corpses
House on Haunted Hill (original with Vincent Price)
House of Wax (also original with Vincent Price)
The Invisible Man
The Lost Boys
Madhouse (1974 with Vincent Price)
May
Monster Squad
The Mummy (original Universal one) 
Night of the Creeps
Night of the Living Dead
Nightmare Before Christmas
Nightmare on Elm Street
Nosferatu
ParaNorman
Poltergeist (1982)
Re-Animator
Return of the Living Dead
Return of the Living Dead III
Scooby Doo and the Ghoul School
Sleepy Hollow
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Trick r Treat
Underwraps
When Good Ghouls Go Bad
The Wolfman


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Great list Teresa!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Teresa, you've got some great choices in there. Good taste! By the way, I worked on the "Bride of Reanimator"effects crew back in the day, and was in there wiggling some of the puppets in the big scene with all the weird creatures in the crypt. Fine memories of that.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

McBernes said:


> My wife and i are looking for 3 year old appropriate Halloween cartoons and movies for our daughter. We have Hocus Pocus, and a Winnie the Pooh one. Any other suggestions?


There's a Curious George Halloween special that is really wonderful - my 4 year old & not-quite-two-year-old both love it!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

We finally dug out our very limited Halloween DVD collection for our weekend backyard movie nights this past Saturday and Sunday evenings. 

Started off the season with Beetlejuice and The Haunted Mansion.

You have all mentioned some great prospects! I have to start searching for some of these! I have a couple of teens that love this stuff and one pre-teen that always hides. :/


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

*3 year old appropriate movies*



McBernes said:


> My wife and i are looking for 3 year old appropriate Halloween cartoons and movies for our daughter. We have Hocus Pocus, and a Winnie the Pooh one. Any other suggestions?


I taped an episode of Wishbone - The Legend of Sleepy Hollow back in the day when my kids were young. I don't know if you were familiar with it or not but it was WHYY in the 90's I guess. Every episode is about a dog and his owner, a grade school age boy and centers around a famous book. We watch it every year. Definitely fun and appropriate. I just googled it and it looks like it's on Youtube.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gotta get the Scooby Doo Halloween episodes


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

tomanderson said:


> Teresa, you've got some great choices in there. Good taste! By the way, I worked on the "Bride of Reanimator"effects crew back in the day, and was in there wiggling some of the puppets in the big scene with all the weird creatures in the crypt. Fine memories of that.


That is so awesome! Thanks for sharing  I love those films.. Jeffrey Combs is just too good. And thank you very much!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Okay, so I am making my list and am very thankful for this thread. I've been noting movies like crazy. Excellent suggestions! Some on my list are definitely listed already but here they are.

favorites (watch anytime, anywhere): #1 favorite is Sleepy Hollow, What Lies Beneath, Lost Boys, Sixth Sense, Harry Potter - and the Prisoner of Azkaban

Also love: Hocus Pocus, The Craft, The Others, The Village, Sweeney Todd, Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Ghost Busters, Half-Light
An American Haunting, The Awakening, Mothman Prophecies, Newhart Episode: Murder at the Stratley (on Youtube), ParaNorman

Cute and worth watching: Ernest Scared Stupid, Fun Size, Wishbone: Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Youtube), The Legend of Sleepy Hollow - Jeff Goldblum - kind of corny, reminds me of Little House on the Prairie, but fun.
The fam and I always watch Halloween Wars


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

"Fun Size" is an interesting film. It has Halloween atmosphere but in a distinctly different way...


----------



## JackTheHaunter (Sep 9, 2015)

Friday the 13th, Xfiles episodes, The Others and this movie called Child of Glass. It's an old Disney film, but it's a good little ghost story.


----------



## Skeleton in the Closet (Aug 28, 2015)

I just love Tim Curry. Stephen Kings "IT", The Worst Witch and of course the cult classic favorite, The Rocky Horror Picture Show. <3

We just found this awesome "Time Warp" video featuring our skeleton in the Closet! So creative and clever! Enjoy!!


----------



## Skeleton in the Closet (Aug 28, 2015)

tomanderson said:


> "Fun Size" is an interesting film. It has Halloween atmosphere but in a distinctly different way...


I've never heard of that, but I am intrigued! Thank you!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I like to watch more Halloween themed movies than just normal horror movies so a must is always Trick of Treat. I cant find my copy now though so Im a little bummed. To get in the mood lately Ive been watching Halloween episodes of Castle, Brooklyn 99, Psych and Parks and Rec. 

Movies that are also an October must are Cabin in the Woods, The Craft, Nightmare before Christmas, DreamWorks Halloween Spooktacular, Charlie brown and Garfields Halloween specials, original Nightmare on Elm st.

Plus whatever horror movie strikes me at the time.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

Kinda surprised nobody has mentioned Drag Me To Hell. That's a pretty creepy movie.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Last night me and Rose watched _Hotel Transylvania_. But that was just a set-up for the theater when we go and see _Hotel Transylvania 2_, which just came out.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Saw these at Walmart


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

While working in the studio last night I put on SALEM'S LOT - and looking at the list today I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet. Barlow is one of my favorite vampires...
I'll just go through the collection of DVDs and Blu-Rays and put things on in the background while I build and decorate. Next on the list is William Castle's 13 GHOSTS.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

For me Halloween 1 & 2 are a must watch this time of the year. Here's some others I enjoyed (I'll try not to repeat any that were already discussed)

For those on Netflix
Babadook - outstanding all around
Stonehearst Asylum
Awakening
Let the Right One In - Swedish w/ american subtitles
Black Mirror - kind of like a modern day Twilight Zone (6 episodes)
VHS
VHS 2
Maniac
Ju-on
Oculus
Here comes the Devil
You're Next
World War Z

Not on Netflix
[REC] - straight up terrifying (spanish w/ american subtitles)
What we do in Shadows - Very funny (not scary)
Cabin in the Woods
Rosemay's Baby
Creep - name say it all


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

I make a new list of movies to watch each day in October. Some might argue that some aren't really Halloween movies, but they all have that special something. Also, i like to watch these with my kids, so no super bloody slasher films:

1. Matinee
2. Frankenstein (1931)
3. The Bride of Frankenstein (1935)
4. The Wolf Man (1941)
5. The Goonies
6. The Burbs
7. Gods and Monsters (1998)
8. Mars Attacks
9. Pee-wee’s Big Adventure
10. Psycho (1960)
11. Hitchcock
12. Over The Garden Wall
13. The Trouble With Harry
14. Bernie
15. Coraline
16. Goosebumps (2015)
17. Will Vinton's Claymation Comedy of Horrors, and The Adventures of Mark Twain 
18. Halloween of Horror (canonical Halloween episode of The Simpsons)
19. Frankenweenie (1984) and Vincent (1982)
20. Beetlejuice
21. Robot Monster
22. Ed Wood
23. The Night of The Living Dead (1968) (Also available to watch HERE)
24. Hocus Pocus
25. The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror I-XXVI 
26. Ghostbusters and Ghostbusters II
27. The X-Files, Season 5 
28. Trick or Treat, Donald Duck and the Gorilla, Lonesome Ghosts, Duck Pimples, Donald’s Lucky Day, Pluto’s Judgement Day, and The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (Disney animated short films)
29. Dracula (1931)
30. Nosferatu 
31. Ernest Scared Stupid


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

I have watched it countless times! Such a great mini-series!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Mason o' Lantern said:


> I make a new list of movies to watch each day in October. Some might argue that some aren't really Halloween movies, but they all have that special something. Also, i like to watch these with my kids, so no super bloody slasher films:
> 
> 1. Matinee
> 2. Frankenstein (1931)
> ...


Dunno how old your kids are, but can I recommend that you add Monster Squad and The Lost Boys to your list? Well, I guess they can't be that young if you've got Gods and Monsters on there....

I'm adding some of your Disney shorts, plus a few others I picked out to my list this year.

So far, I've only watched The Thing last week (one of my faves) followed up by Big Trouble in Little China (not a Halloween film by any stretch of the imagination, but a good Carpenter flick).


----------



## ErrKILLkill (Sep 5, 2012)

Night of the Living Dead 1968 is watched at least 2 or 3 times between now an Halloween. Also Trick R Treat, the Thing, Silent Hill and the remake of Friday the 13th


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Well my first today is Halloween 78, I will post my movies watched everyday. Hope I don't get on everybodyss nerves


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

I like to go with new movies every year so this year it's:
It Follows
Shutter
the Pact
The Woman in Black 2 
Annabelle.
However, when I think of my favorite Halloween movies, these few come to mind:
Halloween 1 & 2
The Others
Blair Witch
Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Has anyone watched Twixt? It's on Netflix and is a Francis Ford Coppola movie. Netflix rated it very low for me but I watched it due to being a Coppola movie. I watched it 3 times and am still thinking about it several days later. It was intriguing and entertaining, creepy tone, beautiful effects. Really, all the things I need in a scary movie. The reviews are terrible, but I think the overall story is amazing, if not hard to follow because it jumps all over the place. I'm dying to discuss it with someone.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Along with many already listed, I watch Young Frankenstein every October - so funny.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Batty Patty said:


> Has anyone watched Twixt? It's on Netflix and is a Francis Ford Coppola movie. Netflix rated it very low for me but I watched it due to being a Coppola movie. I watched it 3 times and am still thinking about it several days later. It was intriguing and entertaining, creepy tone, beautiful effects. Really, all the things I need in a scary movie. The reviews are terrible, but I think the overall story is amazing, if not hard to follow because it jumps all over the place. I'm dying to discuss it with someone.


I have Robot Monster on my list, so I am willing to watch just about anything. I'll give it a watch.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Dunno how old your kids are, but can I recommend that you add Monster Squad and The Lost Boys to your list? Well, I guess they can't be that young if you've got Gods and Monsters on there....
> 
> I'm adding some of your Disney shorts, plus a few others I picked out to my list this year.
> 
> So far, I've only watched The Thing last week (one of my faves) followed up by Big Trouble in Little China (not a Halloween film by any stretch of the imagination, but a good Carpenter flick).


I love Disney Halloween cartoons! Donald seems to be the frequent star of the Halloween cartoons. I'd also add the classic Silly Symphony's The Skeleton Dance. There's also a DVD collection of animated Halloween cartoons that is pretty awesome and creepy called All Night Halloween Party.

Big Trouble In Little China is amazing! One of my favorite films. 

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I happen to have a 3D VHS of Robot Monster sitting right here, and I've been waiting for the right moment to watch it.

John Carpenter movies are awesome. I visited one of the locations of "Big Trouble In Little China" when they were filming, and briefly met Carpenter and Kurt Russell, who were both really friendly.

Right now I am really enjoying the 1931 Dracula with Bela Lugosi. I have always liked it, but over the years it has gotten better and better for me. I believe it is the first sound horror film, and being at the advent of sound it was a real technical experiment. I applaud Universal for taking the gamble, and of course the gamble paid off very well for them.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Dunno how old your kids are, but can I recommend that you add Monster Squad and The Lost Boys to your list? Well, I guess they can't be that young if you've got Gods and Monsters on there....
> 
> I'm adding some of your Disney shorts, plus a few others I picked out to my list this year.
> 
> So far, I've only watched The Thing last week (one of my faves) followed up by Big Trouble in Little China (not a Halloween film by any stretch of the imagination, but a good Carpenter flick).


By the way, one more Disney short, Ghoul Friend! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xRCYmbvfEs


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread goes nicely with the 'What movies do you save until the week of and day of' thread I recently resurrected!

I started with the first episode of X-Files last night and turned on my Kirklands LED picture. It is a nice way to kick off the season.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Halloween '78 always.

Finally got to see it on the big screen last year for the first time. Amazing!!!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

ChrisW said:


> While working in the studio last night I put on SALEM'S LOT - and looking at the list today I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet. Barlow is one of my favorite vampires...
> I'll just go through the collection of DVDs and Blu-Rays and put things on in the background while I build and decorate. Next on the list is William Castle's 13 GHOSTS.


I watch a lot of horror movies and not that many truly scare me but the vampire floating scene in the window makes my hair stand up on the back of my neck!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Great list! Halo


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

One me and my son like is an 80's classic with Jim Carrey. "Once Bitten" Then a ton of others most of you have posted.
All the Halloweens, Friday the 13th's, Psycho, Hocus Pocus, Christine, the Blob and I love 50's classics one of my favorites
being the 1956 Invasion Of The Body Snatchers!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I have an October movies marathon that I make up, but probably only watch half. This is partly due to watching my annual favs. These have been mentioned, but my favorite ones for the season include:

A DISNEY HALLOWEEN (DISNEY'S HALLOWEEN TREAT)
HALLOWEEN (1978)
HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL
CURSE OF THE DEMON
BLAIR WITCH
THE HOLLOW
LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW
HEADLESS HORSEMAN (cheesy slyfy channel original)
Universal classics
Roger Corman films
THE HAUNTING
PUMPKINHEAD

Turner Classic Movies has been an excellent source for horror and science fiction gems, and this year's schedule looks like their best effort to date. Also, kudos to TRAVEL CHANNEL which has taken the holiday by the horns with some great specials over the years. This pair of channels are definitely worth keeping an eye on (or two.)

Below is my collection of recorded TV specials. Most of these are not on the air anymore, with many being once-and-done showings. It really pays to record Halloween specials the first time around, and a DVR helps a ton. Some years back I had to actually set up the VCR and hope the dreaded timer worked right. The best bet was to sit, watch, and actually record the program, although it included all the commercials.

1.	Halloween Madness
2.	Emeril’s Haunted Holiday
3.	Emeril Kicks Up Halloween
4.	Halloween Treats Top 5
5.	Disney’s Halloween Treat
6.	HGTV Halloween Block Party
7.	HGTV Halloween Block Party 2010
8.	HGTV Halloween Block Party 2011
9.	Halloween Unmasked
10.	Halloween Crazy 
11.	Halloween Crazier 
12.	Halloween Craziest 
13.	Halloween Most Extreme
14.	Top Halloween Screams – Travel Channel
15.	Kid in a Candy Store – Tricked Out Treats
16.	Martha Stewart -- Tricking and Treating
17.	Martha Stewart Haunted House
18.	What’s With That Really Haunted Halloween House?
19.	Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed 
20.	The Real Story of Halloween
21.	The Haunted History of Halloween
22.	America’s Scariest Halloween Attractions #1, #2, #3, #4
23.	That’s Clever Halloween
24.	America Haunts -- #1, #2, #3, #4
25.	Halloween Technology – Modern Marvels 
26.	Andrew Zimmern Halloween Party
27.	Sandra’s Halloween Wonderland
28.	Halloween Tricked Out 
29.	Giada – Haunted House
30.	Giada – Sweets and Treats
31.	Halloween Night Frights 
32.	Four Houses Trick or Treat
33.	The Great Halloween Fright Fight
34.	Food Factory: Halloween 1 
35.	Food Factory: Halloween 2
36.	Unwrapped: Halloween Sweets 
37.	Halloween Baking Championships: S1 E1 Trick or Treats 
38.	Halloween Baking Championships S1 E2 Monster Mashup 
39.	Halloween Baking Championships S1 E3 Field of Screams 
40.	Halloween Baking Championships: S1 E4 Haunted House Party
41.	Outrageous Halloween 
42. Halloween Wars (numerous episodes over 5 seasons)
43. Making Monsters


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Trick or Treat from 1986


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

These are the ones on my current list:

Black Sabbath
Kill Baby, Kill
Dr. Terror's House Of Horrors
Asylum
The House That Dripped Blood
Creepshow
Tales From The Darkside: The Movie
Sleepy Hollow
Igor
Trick R Treat
Corpse Bride
Extraordinary Tales
The Woman In Black
The American Scream
What We Do In The Shadows
The Guest
And any Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror episodes I can catch.


----------



## thejokerha13 (Oct 1, 2015)

I always start and end October with Trick r Treat. Then the classics like Hocus Pokus, Nightmare Before Christmas, The Great Pumpkin, Addams Family, and random horror movies throughout the month. Plus I'll throw in some Halloween episodes from some of my favorite shows like Simpsons Treehouse of Horror, The Office, King of Queens, Big Bang Theory, etc and Classic Shows like The Munsters.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I guess you can say I kicked off the season with Hotel Transylvania 2. I watched it for the first time while decorating the dining room for Halloween on Friday. Cute movie!


Mama
Rosemary's Baby
The Omen
Constantine
The Shining
The Exorcist
The Secret Window
Amityville Horror
The Last Exorcism
The Rite
The Devil Inside
Red Rose
Children of the Corn
Poltergeist
Stir of Echos
The Grudge
The Fog


Hotel Transylvania 1 & 2
Sacred Shrekless
Ghostbusters


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes! I was going to list a bunch of these - I LOVE found footage movies!


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I've been wanting to get my hands on a copy of Lady in White and was excited to see that it's being released on bluray next month. I still have young kids so we watch all the kid friendly Halloween movies.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Great lists from you guys !!

I don't have a list right now. But I watched "House on Haunted Hill" (the original, of course...William Castle rules!) just the other evening. Very nice. Light fun type of scary picture.

And a few nights before that, I watched "THE HAUNTING" from 1963. Again, the ORIGINAL, not that other thing they call a remake, which was just okay, not better. But the original "THE HAUNTING," directed by Robert Wise and starring Julie Harris, Claire Bloom, Richard Johnson and Russ Tamblyn, that is a real classic of the genre, it has never gotten old for me. In fact I will echo what someone told me a long while back...this film gets SCARIER the older the viewer gets. It's an adult horror film. It has no empty calories. Just good acting, good production, and a nice solid story. I recommend it fifty times over, as a very good film to start the Halloween season movie viewings......


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Zead said:


> I've been wanting to get my hands on a copy of Lady in White and was excited to see that it's being released on bluray next month. I still have young kids so we watch all the kid friendly Halloween movies.


"Lady in White" was one of the very first movies I ever worked on, when I started doing movie special effects. I assisted in the building of the Bela Lugosi mask that Lukas Haas wears in the cloakroom scene. "Lady in White" is one of the best films I was ever involved with, and I'm very proud of the little bit that I did on that. I'm glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Myers78 (Aug 10, 2016)

"I guess you can say I kicked off the season with Hotel Transylvania 2. I watched it for the first time while decorating the dining room for Halloween on Friday. Cute movie!


Mama
Rosemary's Baby
The Omen
Constantine
The Shining
The Exorcist
The Secret Window"


I never actually got around to watching the secret window. Thanks. btw...... if you enjoy horror movies with an 80s feel, check out babysitter wanted and house of the devil. Those two start off my fall season


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So I fell and hurt my back yesterday which has left me couch ridden for the weekend and thoroughly unproductive. It was rainy outside so it made for a nice movie day. 

Watched Beetlejuice, Coraline and Paranorman today. 

Paranorman is such a great movie, I wish it got more attention! Its just as good as Coraline if not better.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Another fun one... The Goonies!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I have an October movies marathon that I make up, but probably only watch half. This is partly due to watching my annual favs. These have been mentioned, but my favorite ones for the season include:
> 
> A DISNEY HALLOWEEN (DISNEY'S HALLOWEEN TREAT)
> HALLOWEEN (1978)
> ...


Paul, did you ever find a way to make copies of your DVDs? I have some that aren't on your list.....


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I have an October movies marathon that I make up, but probably only watch half. This is partly due to watching my annual favs. These have been mentioned, but my favorite ones for the season include:
> 
> A DISNEY HALLOWEEN (DISNEY'S HALLOWEEN TREAT)
> HALLOWEEN (1978)
> ...


This list is literally the best. I didn't realize there were so many TV specials like this!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Halloween (1978)
The Ring
Jeepers Creepers
The Fog (original)


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I have kids so most of the movies I watch are something they can watch too. I love Hocus Pous! We also like Nightmare Before Christmas, Paranorman, Corpse Bride, Goosebumps, Halloweentown, Monster House, and It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. (I know, lame)

We try to sneak in a few when it's just us two or us two and our 17 year old. I am just hearing about Trick R Treat and it sounds like something I would like. Why have I never heard of this? My 17 year old likes Jeepers Creepers, and the Insidious movies (I probably spelled that wrong). We just bought season 1 of Tales From The Crypt, and I'm excited to watch that. It's been years!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Momof2! said:


> I have kids so most of the movies I watch are something they can watch too. I love Hocus Pous! We also like Nightmare Before Christmas, Paranorman, Corpse Bride, Goosebumps, Halloweentown, Monster House, and It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. (I know, lame)
> 
> We try to sneak in a few when it's just us two or us two and our 17 year old. I am just hearing about Trick R Treat and it sounds like something I would like. Why have I never heard of this? My 17 year old likes Jeepers Creepers, and the Insidious movies (I probably spelled that wrong). We just bought season 1 of Tales From The Crypt, and I'm excited to watch that. It's been years!


Good picks! Trick r Treat is really a great movie. It wraps up the whole Halloween spirit well. I've never met anyone who didn't like it.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Momof2! said:


> I have kids so most of the movies I watch are something they can watch too. I love Hocus Pous! We also like Nightmare Before Christmas, Paranorman, Corpse Bride, Goosebumps, Halloweentown, Monster House, and It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. (I know, lame)
> 
> We try to sneak in a few when it's just us two or us two and our 17 year old. I am just hearing about Trick R Treat and it sounds like something I would like. Why have I never heard of this? My 17 year old likes Jeepers Creepers, and the Insidious movies (I probably spelled that wrong). We just bought season 1 of Tales From The Crypt, and I'm excited to watch that. It's been years!


Nothing lame about those movies. I think Trick R Treat is a little overhyped to be honest, but it's not bad. Give it a watch (not with young kids). I watched it a couple of years ago and will probably try to watch it again this year.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Last night we watched The Bride Of Frankenstein. My ten year old was bummed the bride was only in it for a few minutes. She said it should have been named Frankenstein part 2 haha.....I'm watching Fright Night tonight


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Momof2! Nothing lame at all about your movies. We have been doing a spooky family movie night since my kids were really small. Each weekend in October I let one kid chooses a movie and some sort of treat to make to match the movie. They look forward to it every year. This year my 8 year old chose Ghost Rider. I never would have thought of that one for Halloween but flames and skulls sounds great to me haha.....He will help me decorate our table and make the food. Here are some of our past years family movie night movies you can try with your family. 
Tower of Terror, Alvin and the Chipmunks meet the Wolfman, The Ghost and Mr Chicken, The Munsters Go Home, The Halloween Tree, My Babysitter is a Vampire, Under Wraps, Double Double Toil and Trouble, Teen Witch, The Worst Witch (Tim Curry), Ghostbusters, Are you afraid of the dark (series), Garfields Halloween Special (My Favorite!) 




Momof2! said:


> I have kids so most of the movies I watch are something they can watch too. I love Hocus Pous! We also like Nightmare Before Christmas, Paranorman, Corpse Bride, Goosebumps, Halloweentown, Monster House, and It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. (I know, lame)
> 
> We try to sneak in a few when it's just us two or us two and our 17 year old. I am just hearing about Trick R Treat and it sounds like something I would like. Why have I never heard of this? My 17 year old likes Jeepers Creepers, and the Insidious movies (I probably spelled that wrong). We just bought season 1 of Tales From The Crypt, and I'm excited to watch that. It's been years!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Just introduced my 3 year old to "Hocus Pocus" on Thursday night...He loved it!!! We've watched it twice already!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

If I had to pick "just one special" Halloween film, something FUN AND LIGHT, I would have a hard time choosing between "13 Ghosts" (1960) and Disney's "Hocus Pocus".

"Hocus Pocus" might have a little bit of an edge, because it actually takes place on/around Halloween and has lots of Halloween imagery, because it's a big-budget, slickly produced Disney flick with lots of special effects, and because it has a nice stereo sound mix that sounds good on home theatre systems.

But "13 Ghosts" is classic William Castle, in spooky moody black and white, it has a great cast all around (including Martin Milner and Jo Morrow-----among all the OTHER great castmembers!), it was filmed in a real spooky old house in Los Angeles (and partially also in a real museum in Los Angeles!), and it has one of those neato ambiguous William Castle endings that doesn't QUITE make sense but that's part of the fun, for sure.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Gotta love Disney stuff. Gotta love William Castle.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

booswife02 said:


> Momof2! Nothing lame at all about your movies. We have been doing a spooky family movie night since my kids were really small. Each weekend in October I let one kid chooses a movie and some sort of treat to make to match the movie. They look forward to it every year. This year my 8 year old chose Ghost Rider. I never would have thought of that one for Halloween but flames and skulls sounds great to me haha.....He will help me decorate our table and make the food. Here are some of our past years family movie night movies you can try with your family.
> Tower of Terror, Alvin and the Chipmunks meet the Wolfman, The Ghost and Mr Chicken, The Munsters Go Home, The Halloween Tree, My Babysitter is a Vampire, Under Wraps, Double Double Toil and Trouble, Teen Witch, The Worst Witch (Tim Curry), Ghostbusters, Are you afraid of the dark (series), Garfields Halloween Special (My Favorite!)


Thank you for the suggestions. I will definitely check some of them out! We do family movie nights all year long. Mostly Disney stuff. We choose a movie, and I decorate to go along with it, make dinner and snacks themed to go along with the movie, and usually a craft too. My friends say I have too much time on my hands lol! We all love it though.


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

30 Days of Night
Hocus Pocus
Trick R Treat
Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Sleepy Hollow (Johnny Depp)
Hotel Transylvania
Monster House
Any George A Romero zombie films
Evil Dead movies
Coraline
Shrek Halloween specials
Monsters vs Aliens Halloween special


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

While I do watch horror movies all year long, here's what we've been watching lately:

Beetlejuice
The Blair Witch Project
Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2
Alien Triology
Poltergeist -original and the new one
Private Eyes - not really horror but I loved it as a kid
Rosemary's Baby -original
Hush, Hush Sweet Charlotte
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Corpse Bride

and what I hope to watch between now and Halloween

Trick r Treat
Halloween - original and Rob Zombie version
House of 1000 corpses
The Devils Rejects
Insidious 
Twice Told Tales - Dr. Heidegger's Experiment is my favorite
The Exorcist
Rosemary's Baby - the newer one
Return of the Living Dead 1 and 2
Night of the Living Dead - original and1990 version
Corpse Bride
Motel Hell - it takes a lot of critters to make Farmer Vincent's fritters 
Hell Night


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

My Mom and Aunt absolutely loved horror films. I will always remember watching with them, they would always yell at me to close my eyes during the nude scenes. Sucked for a young boy but I got my peeps in,lol. Some movies that might be on the list that I enjoy is my favorite werewolf movie the howling, also loved the movie critters and the first tremors with Kevin Bacon. Damn their was another one but I am catching a senior moment. Owe well if It comes back to my I'll post it. Great selection everyone.


----------

